
AWS IPv6 Support Update – CloudFront, WAF, S3 Transfer Acceleration - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/ipv6-support-update-cloudfront-waf-and-s3-transfer-acceleration/
======
cuu508
Patiently waiting for any news on IPv6 for VPC-based ELBs.

I guess one could put a CloudFront distribution in front of an ELB with TTL=0
and that would sort of work for HTTP and HTTPS.

~~~
lyonlim
It's in beta now so hopefully soon.

